# 37-38 Garton Airflow



## cr250mark (Feb 21, 2018)

Great tricycle 
Always like to post for reference.
Had one several months ago posted here and sold that I had for a long time. 
Love these sleek designs. 
Posted this for sale in everything else section if interested . 
Contact me questions. 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 22, 2018)

The handlebar and seat design are definitely late '30s Garton. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Dave 
Always good hearing your feedback
Mark


----------

